

'Father' of British computing dies - epo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11875821

======
epo
Wikipedia bio <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Wilkes>

Sir Maurice was one of the giants. Also prescient, from his memoirs "It was on
one of my journeys between the EDSAC room and the punching equipment that
'hesitating at the angle of the stairs' the realization came over me with full
force that a good part of the remainder of my life was going to be spent
finding errors in my own programs."

------
aniket_ray
Not taking anything away from Sir Maurice's contributions but Babbage and
Turing were both British. Was there a need for another "father"-title?

~~~
hvs
Turing could be named the "father" of computer science (among others) and
Babbage was the "father" of the digital computer.

I'm not disagreeing with you, though.

------
drallison
Maurice was a man of great humor and insight. It was an honor to have known
him.

~~~
GeorgeTirebiter
I completely agree. I met him about 10 years ago when both he and I were
consulting at Olivetti Research Labs in Cambridge UK. A most gentlemanly man!
So humble for being such a giant in the field.

